# Where do you get your soil samples done?



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

I was thinking of getting some soil samples done so I know what I need to do ... I am curious where you all send your samples off to? I am in Texas if that helps ... I was thinking sending it to A&M since the prices didnt seem too crazy, depending on the tests run.

What tests do I really need for my yard? This is what they offer...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@bushwacked, I put your thread in the soil forum for better responses and site organization. Cheers.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

dfw_pilot said:


> @bushwacked, I put your thread in the soil forum for better responses and site organization. Cheers.


thanks and sorry, completely missed this one


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm about to do this myself in the next week or so, thinking #2 is sufficient


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

p1muserfan said:


> I'm about to do this myself in the next week or so, thinking #2 is sufficient


are you going with A&M? or somewhere else?


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

https://yardmastery.com/products/yard-mastery-soil-testing-kit

Anyone ever use the lawn care nuts soil sample?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=142339#p142339


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Ward Labs


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

g-man said:


> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=142339#p142339


Thanks for that. Reading through it has good info ... however in one of the videos I watched tonight the lawn care but talks about using a new soil testing group and no longer using soil savvy for several reasons. He didn't mention or I didn't catch the new company name though.

Is it still the same wrong math as well? Or did the new company get better?


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

here was the video I referenced above ...




 @~3:00 he mentions that he doesnt use soil savvy anymore


That is where you mail the new kits ...

Still no idea if its good or bad ... but just completing the above thought


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=16135&p=247421&hilit=soil+savvy#p247421


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@bushwacked he is using mysoil now. It is the same problem. Unproven test methods and ranges. If your pH is low, it won't tell you how much lime to apply.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

g-man said:


> @bushwacked he is using mysoil now. It is the same problem. Unproven test methods and ranges. If your pH is low, it won't tell you how much lime to apply.


ah ok ... sounds good.

Curious why he would go this route with unproven labs ... he seems big enough to work through a legit lab. Maybe he gets an actual kickback from the current labs which the legitimate labs wouldn't give him?


----------

